# Argente plans



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Have tried 3 pairings lately and haven't had any pinkies. I now currently have the following (retired mice not mentioned)
Pied black doe, pied argente doe, pied argente buck, pied black buck, pied ? Buck (agouti maybe) and a pied ? Buck (yellow).

I NEED these two litters.
Pied black doe with pied argente buck. (See if bucks sister carrys argente)
Pied argente doe with pied argente buck. (Get more argentes)

I have paired the first litter and now seperated so I could still have that litter soon but with I doubt it.
Pied argente doe is still a bit young.

Going to grow this doe up while waiting to see if the pied black doe is pregnant.
If not then when pied argente doe is old enough then they will both be with pied argente buck.

4 bucks -_- 1 I actually want in my argente line. Might try putting the brothers back together (none have been with doe) but maybe not.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

A black mousie doesn't have the genes to produce argente, as it is agouti diluted by pink eyes genes (pp) also a recessive.

Black is a double recessive (aa) and argente is a pink-eyed agouti (A*pp) which is dominant. You might get blacks in the litter, you might get agouti, but you will never get argente in the first generation. You have a good chance of getting argente in the second generation, best shot is breeding the argente parent to one of the agouti young. Pink eyes are recessive as well (pp). The black might carry (Pp) that recessive so you might get dove from the pairing, which is pink-eyed black.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh. Well then I will just wait it out to know if Luna is pregnant and if she isn't then just retire her with Georgia and Gaia! Then breed Peach with Leo (the argente doe and buck)
-Thank you


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You are quite welcome.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

The black is she a sister to the argenti? (As u said see if his sister carries it) If the black does carry pink eye you can get argenti in the first generation. U just need a baby to inherit the argentis A gene and a pink eye gene from the mother. So if the carries pink eye you can get black, dove, agouti, and argenti in the litter
Is she is his sister what colour was there parents? That may tell you if she I'd a carrier of pink eye or not befor the babies are born


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

She is the argentes sister yes. Im unsure of the parents but I know they are/some of family are longhaired. There was a strange yellow pied one i will try take a photo shoot of all the mice today to post


----------

